# Ravezzani: clausola shock per Donnarumma



## Clarenzio (14 Giugno 2017)

Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2017)

Si 10 mln. Ma per cortesia....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Giugno 2017)

spero rispondano buona tribuna e manda i saluti a torino un candito


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Giugno 2017)

che Ravezzani sia un buffone non ci piove. Ma come può minimamente pensare che Fassone e Mirabelli concedano una clausola così bassa? Lo sa che vendendolo adesso ci guadagnerebbero molto di più ? Ma lol


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Giugno 2017)

Ravezzani ma vedi di posare il whisky che alla tua età fa male. Ps :a che ora è sbarcato a Linate Tolisso direzione pinetina?


----------



## siioca (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*



Non ci credo, non credo che Fassone accetti questi ricatti.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2017)

Questo è quello di Tolisso e Nainggolan all'inter... per dire...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2017)

Ma ovviamente la società preferirebbe cederlo o addirittura tribunarlo un anno, che mettergli una clausola da 10 mln. Che poi Ravezzani produce solo boiate e palle ultimamente.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2017)

Spero Fassone prenda la proposta del maiale, si cali le brache e ci caghi sopra.


----------



## Arsozzenal (14 Giugno 2017)

Ravezzani e De Cerame andrebbero radiati immediatamente dall'ordine dei giornalisti
Ma uno prima di scrivere un'esclusiva il cervello lo fa funzionare?
Il milan che interesse avrebbe a mettere una clausola del genere?!
Come puoi avere il coraggio di scrivere un arricolo cosi io non lo so veramente
Che livelli


----------



## VonVittel (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*



Spero sia in torto e voglia solo provocare il lettore. 
Altrimenti son certo che per qualcuno finirà malissimo, portare avanti una truffa del genere non può passare inosservato.


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*


.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Giugno 2017)

Non se ne esce più.....


----------



## Black (14 Giugno 2017)

bè se la clausola è questa la risposta dev'essere una sola: TRIBUNA!!

comunque Ravezzani ne prende una ogni 50 di solito... tipo Tolisso all'Inter


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*



Se cosi fosse, meglio perderlo a zero, ma con un anno di tribuna in corpo!


----------



## albydigei (14 Giugno 2017)

Ma da quando in qua Ravezzani è una fonte affidabile? Dai su, questo non vede l'ora di sparare ***** sulla nuova proprietà e dirigenza


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*



Vorrei capire cosa abbiamo fatto di male a chi lavora a topcalcio24. Sarà la derattizzazione che infastidisce..


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Giugno 2017)

Ma dai veramente credete che Raiola sia così sfacciato? Sa benissimo che ad una offerta del genere gli ride in faccia Fassone, gli ride in faccia Gigio e forse si ride in faccia pure lui stesso.


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*



Ravezzani.. quello che disse che l Inter era meglio del milan per tolisso..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2017)

Ma De Cerame era la fonte affidabile al 50%?

http://www.milanworld.net/biglia-venerdi-sara-del-milan-vt47747.html?highlight=ravezzani+biglia


----------



## hiei87 (14 Giugno 2017)

Io non so se ciò che dice Ravezzani sia vero e tendo a non credergli, se non in parte. Di una cosa sono certo: se c'è un club dietro ai comportamenti criminali di Raiola in questo momento, quello non può che essere la juventus. E sono quasi certo che ci siano loro.


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*



Ahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*



È stato smentito dal suo stesso giornalista su Twitter, il quale poi ha cancellato i tweet nei quali negava l'appartenenza della ridicola e risibile notizia.
Ribadisco su Ravezzani quello che ho scritto riguardo Bargiggia, che oggi ha dato una notizia su Keita specificando in un ntwet successivo che intendeva parlare di Biglia: qui la politica è di non denigrare le fonti, ho capito, ma trovo incomprensibile continuare a postare notizie di giornalisti che oltre ad essere storicamente inaffidabili e totalmente amateur, seguono anche un'agenda palesemente antimilanista per qualsivoglia motivo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*



Vabbè, questa più che una notizia mi pare una provocazione....capisco che non bisogna commentare le fonti ma qui si commenta la notizia che mi pare assurda. A proposito, qualcuno avvisi Ravezzani che Tolisso è del Bayern, quindi la sua teoria di grande Inter inizia a vacillare


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Io non so se ciò che dice Ravezzani sia vero e tendo a non credergli, se non in parte. Di una cosa sono certo: se c'è un club dietro ai comportamenti criminali di Raiola in questo momento, quello non può che essere la juventus. E sono quasi certo che ci siano loro.



A parer mio il pendolino di Maurizio Mosca era molto più affidabile di sto coso qua


----------



## Aragorn (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*



Raiola è un mafioso ma sa far bene il suo mestiere, se vuole portare Donarumma alla Juve userà altre strategie; a quest'idiozia della clausola da 10 milioni giusto Ravezzani e i suoi compari possono crederci


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*



Che razza di dementi stanno in televisione


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Giugno 2017)

De Cerame insiste: *"Il motivo per cui non ha ancora rinnovato? Il giocatore vorrebbe assolutamente rinnovare anche se in realtà il nuovo contratto, come ho saputo anche da fonti non vicine a Raiola, sarebbe inferiore ai 4,5 milioni, ma Raiola pretende di avere il 20% sulla vendita futura esattamente come per Pogba. La differenza è che Raiola ai tempi era come il proprietario del cartellino, qui il caso è diverso ma pretende di avere ancora il 20% sulla rivendita. Da lì chiaramente lo scontro tra le parti."*


----------



## mabadi (14 Giugno 2017)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> spero rispondano buona tribuna e manda i saluti a torino un candito



Non credo che Donnarumma potrebbe andare in tribuna...


----------



## vanbasten (14 Giugno 2017)

Ravezzani ci sguazza su ste cose.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> De Cerame insiste: *"Il motivo per cui non ha ancora rinnovato? Il giocatore vorrebbe assolutamente rinnovare anche se in realtà il nuovo contratto, come ho saputo anche da fonti non vicine a Raiola, sarebbe inferiore ai 4,5 milioni, ma Raiola pretende di avere il 20% sulla vendita futura esattamente come per Pogba. La differenza è che Raiola ai tempi era come il proprietario del cartellino, qui il caso è diverso ma pretende di avere ancora il 20% sulla rivendita. Da lì chiaramente lo scontro tra le parti."*



Vabbè, penso che adesso Donnarumma debba scegliere la parte con cui stare. Ha provato a fare contenti entrambi ma vedo che non c'è possibilità di accordo con panzone.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> De Cerame insiste: *"Il motivo per cui non ha ancora rinnovato? Il giocatore vorrebbe assolutamente rinnovare anche se in realtà il nuovo contratto, come ho saputo anche da fonti non vicine a Raiola, sarebbe inferiore ai 4,5 milioni, ma Raiola pretende di avere il 20% sulla vendita futura esattamente come per Pogba. La differenza è che Raiola ai tempi era come il proprietario del cartellino, qui il caso è diverso ma pretende di avere ancora il 20% sulla rivendita. Da lì chiaramente lo scontro tra le parti."*



su twitter volano insulti a raffica ,e lui continua a scrivere la notizia non era mia, quando Ravezzani aveva specificato che la notizia veniva da lui AHAHAHAHAHAHA. Poi Ravezzani si è iniziato ad incartare in diretta, quando ha capito di essere stato sm_e_rdato.


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Giugno 2017)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, penso che adesso Donnarumma debba scegliere la parte con cui stare. Ha provato a fare contenti entrambi ma vedo che non c'è possibilità di accordo con panzone.



Raiola e Galliani erano un tumore condiviso, elliminato l'uno, l'altro rischia di diventare una metastasi. Le vedove del primo stanno trovando la loro vendetta.


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Giugno 2017)

Dai ragazzi, è impossibile.. anche se fosse, fassone direbbe si? State tranquilli che ravezzani è un maiale


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*



Questi sono dei terroristi dell'informazione sportiva.
Inutile dire che non ci credo nemmeno se Fassone stesso mi da in mano di documenti.



Clarenzio ha scritto:


> De Cerame insiste: *"Il motivo per cui non ha ancora rinnovato? Il giocatore vorrebbe assolutamente rinnovare anche se in realtà il nuovo contratto, come ho saputo anche da fonti non vicine a Raiola, sarebbe inferiore ai 4,5 milioni, ma Raiola pretende di avere il 20% sulla vendita futura esattamente come per Pogba. La differenza è che Raiola ai tempi era come il proprietario del cartellino, qui il caso è diverso ma pretende di avere ancora il 20% sulla rivendita. Da lì chiaramente lo scontro tra le parti."*



Ecco, questo è invece è quasi certo.
E se fosse vero telefonerei a Donnarumma di fronte a Raiola e gli chiederei se è d'accordo con il fatto che il suo agente non gli sta facendo firmare un contratto solamente perché non ci guadagnerebbe.


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Questi sono dei terroristi dell'informazione sportiva.
> Inutile dire che non ci credo nemmeno se Fassone stesso mi da in mano di documenti.
> 
> 
> ...



È lui alzerebbe la spalluccia


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Giugno 2017)

Ma va...... 
metteranno una clausola da 50/60 per mancata qualificazione champions e valida per l'estero. Fassone non è fesso.


----------



## Crox93 (14 Giugno 2017)

Chiedo ufficialmente, a titolo personale, di inserire questo demente tra le fonti vietate.
Lo considero un insulto all'intelligenza degli utenti


----------



## hiei87 (14 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> A parer mio il pendolino di Maurizio Mosca era molto più affidabile di sto coso qua



Su Ravezzani sono d'accordo. Il mio commento è più generale. La clausola di 15-10 milioni non ci sarà, ma per me le cose sono due: o raiola si stà muovendo solo ed esclusivamente per i suoi interessi personali, oppure, oltre, come sempre, ai suoi interessi, si occupa anche di quelli di qualcun'altro. In quel caso, questo qualcuno sarebbe marotta...


----------



## tonilovin93 (14 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> De Cerame insiste: *"Il motivo per cui non ha ancora rinnovato? Il giocatore vorrebbe assolutamente rinnovare anche se in realtà il nuovo contratto, come ho saputo anche da fonti non vicine a Raiola, sarebbe inferiore ai 4,5 milioni, ma Raiola pretende di avere il 20% sulla vendita futura esattamente come per Pogba. La differenza è che Raiola ai tempi era come il proprietario del cartellino, qui il caso è diverso ma pretende di avere ancora il 20% sulla rivendita. Da lì chiaramente lo scontro tra le parti."*



Incredibile come indirettamente la colpa sia sempre della Juve aahah


----------



## Ragnet_7 (14 Giugno 2017)

Secondo me sto thread è da chiudere, basta farsi un giro su twitter per capire che Ravezzani ha detto una cavolata e la sua stessa fonte non ne sapeva nulla, tanto è vero che la gente li sta insultando per la brutta figura fatta.

Non capisco cosa ne guadagnino a dire certe scemenze, che trasmissione di beoti.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Su Ravezzani sono d'accordo. Il mio commento è più generale. La clausola di 15-10 milioni non ci sarà, ma per me le cose sono due: o raiola si stà muovendo solo ed esclusivamente per i suoi interessi personali, oppure, oltre, come sempre, ai suoi interessi, si occupa anche di quelli di qualcun'altro. In quel caso, questo qualcuno sarebbe marotta...



ah scusami avevo frainteso allora... in questo sono totalmente d'accordo con te, sicuramente avrà un accordo con qualcuno, ma non perchè questo qualcuno gli sia vicino, semplicemente perchè ne guadagna lui stesso, ed in ogni caso farebbe un torto a quei cattivoni di Fassone e Mirabelli che lo vogliono far sparire dall'orbita Milan...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Giugno 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> È lui alzerebbe la spalluccia



Almeno poi si gioca a carte scoperte.


----------



## Love (14 Giugno 2017)

ma fare una cernita delle notizie e delle fonti?????


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sto thread è da chiudere, basta farsi un giro su twitter per capire che Ravezzani ha detto una cavolata e la sua stessa fonte non ne sapeva nulla, tanto è vero che la gente li sta insultando per la brutta figura fatta.
> 
> Non capisco cosa ne guadagnino a dire certe scemenze, che trasmissione di beoti.



Purtroppo non me li posso vedere perchè da tempo Ravezzani mi ha bloccato


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Almeno poi si gioca a carte scoperte.



Le carte sono già scoperta sul tavolo, è la cecità del tifoso che si rifiuta di vederle : sonora due mesi che proviamo a rinnovare é questi non ne vogliono sapere e si fanno i selfie a Montecarlo..


----------



## hiei87 (14 Giugno 2017)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> ah scusami avevo frainteso allora... in questo sono totalmente d'accordo con te, sicuramente avrà un accordo con qualcuno, ma non perchè questo qualcuno gli sia vicino, semplicemente perchè ne guadagna lui stesso, ed in ogni caso farebbe un torto a quei cattivoni di Fassone e Mirabelli che lo vogliono far sparire dall'orbita Milan...



Chiaro, alla base di tutto ci sono gli interessi personali di raiola. Spiace che Donnarumma non dica e non faccia niente, ma non mi stupisco.
Se c'è qualcuno dietro, sono per forza i gobbi. Altre squadre non si presterebbero a queste mafiate. Un Real Madrid o un Psg sarebbero già venuti a Milano con almeno 50 sacchi...


----------



## Clarenzio (14 Giugno 2017)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sto thread è da chiudere, *basta farsi un giro su twitter per capire che Ravezzani ha detto una cavolata e la sua stessa fonte non ne sapeva nulla*, tanto è vero che la gente li sta insultando per la brutta figura fatta.
> 
> Non capisco cosa ne guadagnino a dire certe scemenze, che trasmissione di beoti.



E' agghiacciante, veramente.
Per De Cerame mi spiace anche un pò, per non perdere il lavoro deve tacere nonostante le follie del suo direttore.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2017)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Chiaro, alla base di tutto ci sono gli interessi personali di raiola. Spiace che Donnarumma non dica e non faccia niente, ma non mi stupisco.
> Se c'è qualcuno dietro, sono per forza i gobbi. Altre squadre non si presterebbero a queste mafiate. Un Real Madrid o un Psg sarebbero già venuti a Milano con almeno 50 sacchi...



Real o Psg possono anche essere interessate a prenderlo a zero o con clausola, ma di certo non ci rimettono la faccia prendendo accordi forzando a questo modo... sicuro c'è la rube e bellosguardo dietro...


----------



## Konrad (14 Giugno 2017)

Cioè noi rinnoveremmo per pagarlo 4,7 milioni...e solo per farlo andare via a 15 milioni il prossimo anno?



Ma a Ravezzani hanno spiegato che non tutto ciò che è bianco e farinoso...risulta essere effettivamente farina?


----------



## markjordan (14 Giugno 2017)

certo e fassone accetta
i 10m si rimediano non rinnovando e tribuna


----------



## Symon (14 Giugno 2017)

Ma che ********* si stanno inventando, fatemi capire?!?!?!


----------



## Jaqen (14 Giugno 2017)

Infatti l'Inter giocherà con Tolisso e Naingollan


----------



## Doc55 (14 Giugno 2017)

Il problema che stiamo a commentare da troppo tempo una fantasia insorta in una mente momentaneamente alterata.
Ma lo capisce anche il mio cane che è' una proposta impresentabile ed in tutta questa storia è' vero che Raiola è' quel che è' ma non è' uno sprovveduto, anzi i suoi affari li cura fin tropo bene.
Molto diverso Ravezzani, credo che la TV sia sua.....altrimenti lo avrebbero licenziato da tempo!


----------



## Tahva (15 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*


Segnalo che, in tutto questo, De Cerame (citato da Ravezzani come fonte dell'indiscrezione), ha smentito su Twitter di aver mai passato una notizia del genere. Tirate le vostre conclusioni.


----------



## Igniorante (15 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ultimissime da Ravezzani, che ritorna a parlare di Donnarumma con uno scoop incredibile.
> Ecco testualmente le sue parole:*"Sembra che domani, dopo una serie di rinvii, Raiola darà la disponibilità di Donnarumma a firmare il prolungamento del contratto col Milan. [...] Raiola però dice: noi firmiamo, prendiamo il quinquennale da 4,5 milioni di euro, però vogliamo una clausola. Con questa clausola di fronte ad una cifra stabilita il giocatore sarà libero di andarsene. Qual è il problema, clamoroso per certi versi che siamo in grado di anticiparvi? E' che il Milan non si sentirà proporre una clausola da 100 milioni come Belotti per il Torino, non 96 milioni Higuain, cioè quel tipo di clausole che se anche uno va via la società gode ed incassa molto. Vuole una clausola particolarmente bassa e da una informazione che ha ottenuto De Cerame da persone vicino a Raiola , sembra che la prima proposta domani al Milan sarà di 15 milioni di Euro che diventeranno 10 milioni di euro qualora il Milan non andasse in Champions League. [...] secondo alcuni questa clausola sarebbe già stata concordata con un altro club che potrebbe avere interesse a prendere Donnarumma tra un anno. E, questo è un sospetto che comincia a circolare, qual è quel club che tra un anno avrà il problema del portiere, storicamente in rapporti di grande confidenza e collaborazione con Raiola? E' un club italiano che ha sede a Torino, ma non è il Torino calcio."*



Vaccata atomica, equivarrebbe alla tribuna istantanea, se in ballo ci fosse una cifra ridicola come 10 mln.
Che poi non converrebbe neanche a Raiola, la percentuale sulla vendita diventa consistente solo se anche la vendita stessa lo è.

Intanto, in tutto questo, Ravezzani continua a far parlare la gente...centinaia di tweet e pagine di commenti...tanto per far capire che spesso, sulle notizie di mercato, l'ultima cosa che conta è proprio il mercato.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2017)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Segnalo che, in tutto questo, De Cerame (citato da Ravezzani come fonte dell'indiscrezione), ha smentito su Twitter di aver mai passato una notizia del genere. Tirate le vostre conclusioni.



A questo punto non ci sono gli estremi per denunciare questo demente?


----------

